# Enable wireless on Dell Precision M4500



## michael_n (Nov 1, 2015)

Hello,

I just setup FreeBSD 10.2 x64 with KDE on a Dell Precision M4500 laptop. Thus far, it does not see my Broadcom wireless adapter. Per the handbook, I ran the following command which yielded no output:
`ifconfig -B3|grep -i wireless`
I then read about installing BWI and BWN from ports and enabling them in the loader.conf file but to no avail. Any assistance would be very appreciated.

Thanks, Mike


----------



## Oko (Nov 1, 2015)

You are wasting your time. Broadcom is close hardware and they expect you to run Windows. You can get open hardware wireless module for ten bucks.


----------



## tobik@ (Nov 1, 2015)

michael_n said:


> it does not see my Broadcom wireless adapter


Which one do you have? Post the output of `pciconf -lv`.


----------



## michael_n (Nov 1, 2015)

tobik said:


> Which one do you have? Post the output of `pciconf -lv`.


Here it is, thanks.

```
hostb0@pci0:0:0:0:    class=0x060000 card=0x040c1028 chip=0x00448086 rev=0x02 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = 'Core Processor DRAM Controller'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = HOST-PCI
pcib1@pci0:0:1:0:    class=0x060400 card=0x040c1028 chip=0x00458086 rev=0x02 hdr=0x01
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = 'Core Processor PCI Express x16 Root Port'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = PCI-PCI
em0@pci0:0:25:0:    class=0x020000 card=0x040c1028 chip=0x10ea8086 rev=0x05 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = '82577LM Gigabit Network Connection'
    class      = network
    subclass   = ethernet
ehci0@pci0:0:26:0:    class=0x0c0320 card=0x040c1028 chip=0x3b3c8086 rev=0x05 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = '5 Series/3400 Series Chipset USB2 Enhanced Host Controller'
    class      = serial bus
    subclass   = USB
hdac1@pci0:0:27:0:    class=0x040300 card=0x040c1028 chip=0x3b568086 rev=0x05 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = '5 Series/3400 Series Chipset High Definition Audio'
    class      = multimedia
    subclass   = HDA
pcib2@pci0:0:28:0:    class=0x060400 card=0x040c1028 chip=0x3b428086 rev=0x05 hdr=0x01
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = '5 Series/3400 Series Chipset PCI Express Root Port 1'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = PCI-PCI
pcib3@pci0:0:28:1:    class=0x060400 card=0x040c1028 chip=0x3b448086 rev=0x05 hdr=0x01
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = '5 Series/3400 Series Chipset PCI Express Root Port 2'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = PCI-PCI
pcib4@pci0:0:28:2:    class=0x060400 card=0x040c1028 chip=0x3b468086 rev=0x05 hdr=0x01
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = '5 Series/3400 Series Chipset PCI Express Root Port 3'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = PCI-PCI
pcib5@pci0:0:28:3:    class=0x060400 card=0x040c1028 chip=0x3b488086 rev=0x05 hdr=0x01
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = '5 Series/3400 Series Chipset PCI Express Root Port 4'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = PCI-PCI
ehci1@pci0:0:29:0:    class=0x0c0320 card=0x040c1028 chip=0x3b348086 rev=0x05 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = '5 Series/3400 Series Chipset USB2 Enhanced Host Controller'
    class      = serial bus
    subclass   = USB
pcib6@pci0:0:30:0:    class=0x060401 card=0x040c1028 chip=0x24488086 rev=0xa5 hdr=0x01
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = '82801 Mobile PCI Bridge'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = PCI-PCI
isab0@pci0:0:31:0:    class=0x060100 card=0x040c1028 chip=0x3b078086 rev=0x05 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = 'Mobile 5 Series Chipset LPC Interface Controller'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = PCI-ISA
ahci0@pci0:0:31:2:    class=0x010400 card=0x040c1028 chip=0x282a8086 rev=0x05 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = '82801 Mobile SATA Controller [RAID mode]'
    class      = mass storage
    subclass   = RAID
none0@pci0:0:31:3:    class=0x0c0500 card=0x040c1028 chip=0x3b308086 rev=0x05 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = '5 Series/3400 Series Chipset SMBus Controller'
    class      = serial bus
    subclass   = SMBus
none1@pci0:0:31:6:    class=0x118000 card=0x040c1028 chip=0x3b328086 rev=0x05 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = '5 Series/3400 Series Chipset Thermal Subsystem'
    class      = dasp
vgapci0@pci0:1:0:0:    class=0x030000 card=0x040c1028 chip=0x0a3c10de rev=0xa2 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'NVIDIA Corporation'
    device     = 'GT216 [Quadro FX 880M]'
    class      = display
    subclass   = VGA
hdac0@pci0:1:0:1:    class=0x040300 card=0x040c1028 chip=0x0be210de rev=0xa1 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'NVIDIA Corporation'
    device     = 'High Definition Audio Controller'
    class      = multimedia
    subclass   = HDA
none2@pci0:3:0:0:    class=0x028000 card=0x00101028 chip=0x472714e4 rev=0x01 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Broadcom Corporation'
    device     = 'BCM4313 802.11b/g/n Wireless LAN Controller'
    class      = network
cbb0@pci0:4:0:0:    class=0x060700 card=0x040c1028 chip=0xe4761180 rev=0x02 hdr=0x02
    vendor     = 'Ricoh Co Ltd'
    device     = 'CardBus bridge'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = PCI-CardBus
sdhci_pci0@pci0:4:0:1:    class=0x080501 card=0x040c1028 chip=0xe8221180 rev=0x03 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Ricoh Co Ltd'
    device     = 'MMC/SD Host Controller'
    class      = base peripheral
    subclass   = SD host controller
none3@pci0:4:0:4:    class=0x0c0010 card=0x040c1028 chip=0xe8321180 rev=0x03 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Ricoh Co Ltd'
    device     = 'R5C832 PCIe IEEE 1394 Controller'
    class      = serial bus
    subclass   = FireWire
hostb1@pci0:63:0:0:    class=0x060000 card=0x80868086 chip=0x2c628086 rev=0x02 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = 'Core Processor QuickPath Architecture Generic Non-core Registers'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = HOST-PCI
hostb2@pci0:63:0:1:    class=0x060000 card=0x80868086 chip=0x2d018086 rev=0x02 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = 'Core Processor QuickPath Architecture System Address Decoder'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = HOST-PCI
hostb3@pci0:63:2:0:    class=0x060000 card=0x80868086 chip=0x2d108086 rev=0x02 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = 'Core Processor QPI Link 0'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = HOST-PCI
hostb4@pci0:63:2:1:    class=0x060000 card=0x80868086 chip=0x2d118086 rev=0x02 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = 'Core Processor QPI Physical 0'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = HOST-PCI
hostb5@pci0:63:2:2:    class=0x060000 card=0x80868086 chip=0x2d128086 rev=0x02 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = 'Core Processor Reserved'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = HOST-PCI
hostb6@pci0:63:2:3:    class=0x060000 card=0x80868086 chip=0x2d138086 rev=0x02 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = 'Core Processor Reserved'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = HOST-PCI
```


----------



## tobik@ (Nov 1, 2015)

BCM4313 is problematic on FreeBSD. bwn(4) does not support it and using ndis(4) is flaky at best.

The most painless option would be to buy another adapter (preferably an Atheros one) and replace yours like Oko suggested. Or buy a USB adapter.


----------

